# Dove hunting question



## gentleman4561

*what shot size do you use?*​
81995.00%915.00%


----------



## gentleman4561

i will be going dove hunting for my first time i am using a 12 gauge pump and i was wondering how much ammo i need i will be out for about 4 hours. also how much does a case of ammo cost? i also am wondering what shot size works better i have heard you should use 8 or 9 but want to know which works better. thanks


----------



## gentleman4561

sorry about the double post please post your replies in other topic

Moderator please delete this topic


----------



## drjongy

I've always used 8 shot because that's what I shoot for trap and sporting clays, 9 would work just fine as well--certianly more pellets with the 9. I usually use an IC or Modified choke. You can go through a lot of shells shooting doves...especially if the wind is going. I would bring at least 2 boxes. You should be able to find shells around $4/box.


----------



## Burly1

8 shot works just fine. I remember reading that the national average of shells shot per dove harvested was around 7/1. For a ten bird limit, you might want to take at least three boxes of shells........that is if you're average............. :lol: 
Burl


----------



## Nick Roehl

7 1/2's only way to go.


----------



## drjongy

Isn't it something like 60 pellets difference between the 7 1/2 shot and 8 shot? With doves I would much rather have more pellets. Plus the smaller shot will cause less damage to the tiny breast meat. I can't wait to get in the field again!!!!!


----------



## malspeck

I haven't hunted doves for about 15 yrs now but when I did I used 7 1/2 or 8's and lots of them , plenty of doves down in La . But I would use an 8 over a 9 shot. Just have fun because they are a blast to shoot and great to eat . Hoping to take my sons out this year in the surrounding area.


----------



## The Dak

Steel 6's or 7's with an improved cylinder!

Very effective, normal damage to the meat. Only an extra 2 bucks per box, without the worries of swapping loads for different lands or getting screwed up in general from switching b/n lead and steel. Heck at $3.19/gal, the price of shells could be $8/box and it still wouldn't even hardly factor into the cost of a hunt anymore!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Dr,

The difference in the amount of pellets in a load depends on the load itself. For example:

In a 1 1/8 ounce load you have 460 # 8's and 658 # 9's and 388 7 1/2's. So you would have 72 more pellets between 8's over 7 1/2's and 270 more pellets per shell in 9's over 7 1/2's.

In a 20 gauge 7/8th ounce load you would have 512 # 9's and 359 # 8's and 302 # 7 1/2's.

Stick with lead for doves you will get far better results!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## The Dak

Hard to beat 15 doves with 23 shots using steel 7s! 8)


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello DK,

15 for 23 is much better than average, thats 65% you were shooting, but it depends on how good a shot you are and also "if you were picking your shots or taking them as they come" That makes a big difference! Many times when the shooting is soft I can run anywhere from 15 for 19 hulls to 15 for 20 hulls expended with a 7/8th ounce load of 8's or 9's out of a 20 gauge. Most all of the shots are under 25 yards and the doves are not flying at mach one! If you like shooting steel at doves and it works for you go right ahead. Steel # 7's are similar in size to a lead # 9's. All I'm saying is that in my humble opinion I think your average shot would be better served with shooting lead and the reason is two fold, first off lead carries better down range than steel, it's a fact. Second is the cost, why pay more per box than you have too.

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## The Dak

Actually size 7 shot is the same no matter what it's made of, but the pellet count could be more comparable to 9 lead given the lighter weight per pellet.

As for picking shots, maybe alittle, but that's because so many birds were around, I wanted relatively easy retrieves. I'm not that fantastic of a shot, but it was better than average.

One of the best practical reasons for using steel for doves is that it makes for good practice. I do a lot of duck hunting and hunt pheasants on WPAs quite a bit. So, I use steel a lot. Switching back and forth between lead and steel is a bad deal because their shot strings are so differently shaped. Steel patterns are narrower and more dense with a shorter shot string, thus less forgiving.

The other important factor is that all of my steel loads are 1300-1365fps, so the lead (as in my lead in front of birds) doesn't really change.

To me, being a better wing shooter, reducing crippling, and not depositing lead shot all over the place is worth the extra couple of bucks per box (or as some call it, 10 minutes of blackjack).


----------



## The Dak

Oh yeah, I bet if you tested most people, they couldn't hit birds with any consistency past 30 yds anyways, no matter what kind of shot they used.

The energy differential between lead and steel doensn't come into play until something like 45 yards (or even farther). Most people actually make most of their kill shots within 30.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello DK,

I understand your reasoning completely in wanting to stay geared to the same steel shot since you shoot everything with it, the only variance would be the size of the shot itself.

I shoot doves and crows in the USA so have no need for steel; so I understand your point of view. I do like to shoot waterfoul in South America because the limits are very generous and you can shoot lead like the good old days.

Hey, come on now, your depositing steel all over the place!

I hope you have a good season splashing those web feet!

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

